# Blackhorn Powder



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Anybody know of a source for Blackhorn 209 powder?


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

It is a pain.....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have an unopened can, i'll sell it for $50 which is what I paid at Cabelas earlier this year. North Utah County.

-DallanC


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I have an unopened can, i'll sell it for $50 which is what I paid at Cabelas earlier this year. North Utah County.
> 
> -DallanC


Done. 😁 PM sent.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Bob,
If you need more I can spot you some.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

It was a friend of Bob who needed it, but not enough apparently to make the drive to get it lol.

-DallanC


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

If someone needs it, I'm also sitting on a lb of black horn that I don't plan to open.


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

APD said:


> If someone needs it, I'm also sitting on a lb of black horn that I don't plan to open.


----------

